# Safari problems with Verizon website



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2015/02/08/verizon-password/23063599/

There seem to be password problems for Verizon users on iThings who want to view their Verizon account info. Other equipment users might be affected. Using a different browser may help.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There are two or three websites that I visit only occasionally that have problems with Safari. It's one of the reasons I keep a copy of Firefox updated with my bookmarks.

There's even one site that just won't work with a Mac, regardless of what browser I use. Then it's time to fire up the old Windows machine.  


Mike


----------

